
The OG Nuremberg Trials - devmacrile
https://fermatslibrary.com/s/inventing-the-randomized-double-blind-trial-the-nuremberg-salt-test-of-1835
======
itcrowd
Great article!

I suggest re-naming the submission to "First randomized controlled trial
performed in 1835 in Nuremberg" (or something to that extent). The HN
submission name currently ("The OG Nuremberg Trials") is not an accurate
description of the events and the article does _not_ have anything to do with
what is most widely known as the Nuremberg Trials (which is a fascinating
study case, but unrelated).

